# State Champions



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Lets see who made it this far.

*Georgia State Champion*
Modified Street
Chuck White - Team DIYMA
Total Points: 55
Highest Score: 76.1

(First Year Competing)

Chuck


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats Chuck!!!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

congrats man, what is the setup?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Chuck is beta testing some drivers w/ Twister amps and currently using a Pioneer PITA99rs


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Georgia State Champion

Street
Demetrius Willingham - Team AP
Total Points: 74
Highest Score: 81.5

(First Year Competing)


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations Chuck!!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Chuck is beta testing some drivers w/ Twister amps and currently using a Pioneer PITA99rs


And the testing sounds good so far.

Chuck


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I holding the Virginia State for Modex. Thanks Team Diyma!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

WTG Mike, Howard & Demetrius

Chuck


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you. Now it's off to FINALS!!!!!!!!!! Hell Yeah!


----------

